# Grumpy :(



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

meet "Grumpy"


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

That name doesn't really fit him.Well I guess I haven't meet him.:]


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow such a nice boy!!!!!!!!! He reminds me of Napoleon. Grumpy's fins are 100 times better then my petco boy though. LOL 

Alienbetta1: I hate to say it, but I really don't think that is your place to say if his name fits him or not.... It's the owners choice, not yours.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree with doggyhog. 
He's really cutee! D:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He's a cutie!
Grumpy is a good name.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Quite adorable! What betta /isn't/ grumpy? Well, besides the girls xD Heck, that name would work for each and every one of my boys xD

Someday, I WILL get a HMPK. Until then... I'll have to sit and stare lovingly at the ones on this site. X3


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Fine cool fishie thought


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone ,yea thats why i nammed him Grumpy cause he has that pouty look ,trade mark betta face


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

He looks all strong and stuff. lol!


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

oh wow amazing fish!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's stunning!!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Hes a stunning little betta! Im not a big fan of Plakats (SP?!?) But I have to say he is stunning!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I LOVE him! and I love his grumpy face i think that is what makes all bettas cute.... i especially like the grumpy ones (all my bettas minus helios are grumpy)


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

What a beautiful betta... You should spawn him and get more cuties like him!!!

- Dead Sunlight


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's really amazing. I love his colors!


----------



## nono (Jun 18, 2010)

thats a beatiful fish grumpys a good name


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

He's adorable!! '_'


----------

